# Are N scale all the same?



## tarheel7734 (Jan 1, 2015)

Are UK, US, and Eur N scall all the same size? If I run a UK steam and a US Diesel will it look correct?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Unlike US HO scale (3.5mm scale on HO gauged track) and UK OO scale (4mm scale on HO gauged track), UK and US N scale have the same scale (1:160) and gauge (9mm). They should look fine together...


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

They are all quite close in size, but are not the exact scale. They all run on 9mm track gauge, so no matter if it's made for the North American, Continental European, British or Japanese markets, they all run on the same track. Most of the world uses the same arnold-rapido type coupler, only here in North America is the knuckle coupler from MicroTrains (and it's clones) popular. There are a couple other types of couplers used in N scale, but you rarely see them, unless you specialize in certain manufacturer's products. Don't worry about it for right now. 

The only types of couplers you will normally see, are the rapido and knuckle type couplers. 

Now for the confusing part, the different scales. North America and Continental Europe use the same 1:160 scale, while the British use 1:148. In Japan, a scale of 1:150 is used for the models of 3 ft 6 in (1,067 mm) and 4 ft 6 in (1,372 mm) in gauge trains, while a scale of 1:160 is used for models of standard gauge Shinkansen (Bullet Train) models. 

If you were to mix model trains, automobiles, people, buildings and other accessories made for the various worldwide markets, there would be a slight scale difference. 

Concerning your question of UK steam and a US Diesel, if it will look correct. British N scale is 1:148, while here in USA, N scale is 1:160, so there will be a slight difference. You could try them together and see how it looks. 

It's the same crazy situation in HO scale. There are a few different scales, all on the same 16.5mm track gauge. 

Here in North America, HO scale is 1:87.1, while Continental Europe is 1:87 scale. Japan is usually 1:80 scale for HO, while the British use 1:76 for 00 scale. All on the same 16.5mm track gauge. 

It's the same with O scale, there are differences in scale used, all on the same track gauge of 32mm (1.25 inch). Here in North America, O scale is 1:48 scale, while in Continental Europe it's 1:45 scale, while the British use 1:43.5 scale. 

And don't get me started on what is commonly called "G" scale, there are at least 6 different scales on that 45mm track gauge. With these (1:22:5, 1:24, 1:29, 1:32, and 1:20.3) being the most common. 

Howard

EDIT:

I made a small edit to correct a mistake I had made. I originally wrote that Japanese HO scale is 1:90 scale, which is wrong. HO is 1:80 scale in the Japanese home market.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Well that just greatly expanded my brain pan.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Well that just greatly expanded my brain pan.... :thumbsup:


Now you better watch it doesn't turn into a frying pan.
Do you think Howard left anything out? :thumbsup:


----------



## tarheel7734 (Jan 1, 2015)

Why cant things just be the same lol. It would make things easier. But I guess everyone invested in what they have and would be costly to change to something uniform.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

tarheel7734 said:


> Why cant things just be the same lol. It would make things easier. But I guess everyone invested in what they have and would be costly to change to something uniform.


Wouldn't it be nice if things were the same! The American garden hose industry made a common-sized coupling a hundred or so years ago! But sadly, that's about it. American-made everything used to have common bolts and screws until we started importing foreign items, then our industries half-heartedly tried to change to metric, and it's been hell since...never can tell what will be SAE or Metric!

I had no idea that model trains had so much size diversity. No wonder some modelers decide to stay with just one manufacturer!


----------



## tarheel7734 (Jan 1, 2015)

So I guess either way I go with OO and HO or N scale there will be a difference in size.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

I originally wrote that Japanese HO scale is 1:90 scale, which is wrong. HO is 1:80 scale in the Japanese home market. I have edited my original post to correct my mistake. 

I also wish more things were the same. But instead we have SAE or Metric for screws and nuts measurement, Celsius or Fahrenheit for temperature, Miles or Kilometers for distance, Gallons or Liters for liquid capacity, Inches or Centimeters for measurement, Pounds or Kilograms for weight, etc. 

At least Z scale is always 1:220 on 6mm track gauge. 
And S scale is always 1:64 on 7/8 inch track gauge, (not including narrow gauge track of course).

There are even two 00 track gauges, depending on if you're speaking about the common British standard, (which is 1:76 scale on 16.5mm track), or the very old American 00 scale from the 1930's thru the 1950's, which was 1:76 scale on a 19 mm/¾" track gauge. 

American OO gauge, which has a scale of 4mm=1ft. and a track gauge of 19 mm, essentially 0.75 in. This scale, which is slightly larger than HO scale, flourished in the 1930s through the mid-1950s. Manufacturers of American OO included many of the most famous model companies--Lionel, Mantua, Scale Craft, and j-c Models, Nason, among others.

Plus you have the many "scales" used in Lionel type 3-rail trains, including the smaller "0-27" sized, and the larger "Scale" cars. 

Howard


----------



## PatD (Feb 4, 2015)

Howard...what about American Flyer?


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

PatD said:


> Howard...what about American Flyer?


Good question. American Flyer trains are to proper scale for S scale, at 1:64 the size of the real thing. S scale (sometimes called S gauge) is modeling in 3/16th to the foot or a proportion of 1:64 to the real full size model. Gilbert American Flyer normally advertised the 3/16th to the foot for their S scale trains, which they made from 1946 until 1966, when it ran into deep financial hardship. The company discontinued the American Flyer train line in 1966 and finally declared bankruptcy in 1967. In 1967 Lionel bought the tooling and rights to the American Flyer name, and continue to make a few American Flyer items to this day. 

Because the American Flyer trains are to a proper 1:64 scale, they can be used on a strictly scale layout, with only changes to the wheels (flanges are too large) and adding Kadee type couplers. Or they can be used as is, with the original couplers and wheels, for a hi-rail type layout. 

Before WW2, American Flyer was a manufacturer of Standard Gauge and O gauge trains.

Howard


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

I have read Bitish equipment is smaller was made to the 1/148 because of fitting motors into the locomotives when first introduced.
Dan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

dualgauge said:


> I have read Bitish equipment is smaller was made to the 1/148 because of fitting motors into the locomotives when first introduced.
> Dan


Don't know whether this was true or maybe because OO was configured to a different scale than HO.


----------

